# Auto start stop not working?



## all_bran (Sep 14, 2018)

Is the first winter I have had this car. It's right around freezing, and the auto start-stop never engages anymore. Any ideas?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Stop start does not work below -10c or 14f. Also, if the cabin is not up to requested temperature.

Try page 212 of the OM.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Robby said:


> Stop start does not work below -10c or 14f. Also, if the cabin is not up to requested temperature.
> 
> Try page 212 of the OM.
> 
> Rob


It is 41*F for the at 2016/17 at least. It appears that has changed for the 2018/19.



> The outside temperature is not in the required operating range,typically below 5 °C (41 °F) or above 50 °C (122 °F).


https://my.chevrolet.com/content/da...ls/2017/Chevrolet/Cruze/2k17cruze1stPrint.pdf
p 216


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You don't really want auto stop working below 41. How you gonna get any heat?


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> You don't really want auto stop working below 41. How you gonna get any heat?


Starting and stopping on the brake pedal


----------



## all_bran (Sep 14, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> You don't really want auto stop working below 41. How you gonna get any heat?


It turns back on again eventually you know...? 

It's literally 41 right now and it worked. Question answered. Thanks! Stupid IMO, but question answered.


----------



## all_bran (Sep 14, 2018)

Both my Chrysler's worked at all temps without issue... My guess is the EPA MPG test is done at 41 deg or above, so that's why they cut it off there.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

As mentioned, the 41F lower threshold only applies to 16/17s, the 18-19 cars will still enter autostop even below freezing. It's been as cold as 25F here.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

As mentioned. 14 degrees for the american and canadian 2018. 41 if mexico or diesel. 

Glad I didn't buy an 18 model. If I owned one. That smart stop module would be the first thing I'd buy.


----------

